

What's going to be the next "really big" thing? - kimfuh

IBM. Apple. Microsoft. Google. The i-line of products. Facebook. Twitter(?). What do you think will be next?
======
Quasimofo
I don't know about "next", but I can't wait for extremely intelligent personal
software agents. I don't have the time to browse dozens of RSS feeds, check
Facebook and other networks. An agent that can browse _everything_ I'm
connected to, learn what's really important to me and then only give me the
digest would be wonderful.

Going further, I want to be able to _say_ to it: "hmmm I should get to the
dentist before I catch a movie with Brian on Tuesday" and let it and my
dentist's agent and Brian's agent negotiate the appointments.

A personal assistant for everyone.

------
equark
Not anything internet related.

Personal robotics. Fully autonomous robots, cars, trucks, planes that can
operate in the personal domain (cities, houses, roads) not just factory
floors. No guide wires, etc. Autonomous agents that can pick up pizza, drive
me across country, do any task. The app store will be for task enabling. It's
10-20 years off, but will lead to massive, widespread, disruptive, innovation.

Somebody needs to sort out liability issues so technologists can get to work.

------
Ledio
Cloud computing...

